# Foreign spouse headache



## dave smythe (Dec 16, 2014)

My partner and I have been together since January 2013. Unfortunately we have no evidence of our relationship prior to May 2013 (he is Turkish and I am South African).

After months of research we finally decided to tie the knot and did so with a marriage officer who told me that none of his clients marrying foreigners had to be interviewed by HA, surprisingly since the majority of marriage officers insisted we do this interview before making an appointment with them. 

I know that my partner will only be able to apply for PR after being here for 5 years but his work permit runs out in April 2016 so we would need to apply for something else. I am not sure if we should go for a spouse permit (with work endorsement) which expires every 2 years, or f he should rather just reapply for his work permit until such time that he can apply for PR.

On top of this he will only be eligible for citizenship after another 5 years.

Any advice?


----------

